

Ask HN:What is a personal or biz web utility that is needed/not yet dominated? - methochris

I have spent the last year learning how to create a web application and now that I am capable, I am having difficulty finding a utility that would be worth the time investment to create it. All the obvious ones exist and are controlled by a major player and I have no means to compete with my part time involvement. I&#x27;m not looking for &#x27;the next big thing&#x27; as much as a usefull utility that could development into a livable income&#x27;s worth of paying customers. Note: I am talking about a web only application. I am unfamiliar with android&#x2F;iphone.
======
DanBC
For UK market: Budgeting for people on benefits. It needs to be really simple
to use, and cover benefits in (with dates) and money out. Have space for
telephone numbers of various benefit offices and utility suppliers. Have
reminders for when to pay. Have links to useful information - job centres and
cv writing and CAB and etc.

Because of the limited funds of these users you'd monetise with ads.

\---

"Mood Tracker" \- there are lots of these. But yours would be better. In the
UK we have something called IAPT - Improved Access to Psychological Therapies.
These are first line therapies for people with mild to moderate depression,
anxiety, etc. Your app would describe what CBT (cognitive behaviour therapy)
is, and would help the user with some of the processes.

------
coralreef
Million dollar question dude. Best way to find a good idea is to quietly
examine problems you or people around you face, and come up with better
solutions.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Here's another one: Build the Pinterest of 3D Printing where everyone posts
their favorite designs.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Study aids. Flash cards I could make on my desktop & use from my mobile
browser at the bus stop or whatever. Teachers might pay to create decks.
Sharing decks might be popular. Featured curriculum specific decks might make
money.

~~~
ac2u
Disclosure: I work for the company that makes this web application.

[https://www.examtime.com/p/422-Spanish-Vocabulary--
Intermedi...](https://www.examtime.com/p/422-Spanish-Vocabulary--Intermediate-
flash_card_decks)

You can register and make your own for free or search for ones already there.
Feedback is more than welcome.

